# Sined Snowboards company review



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello I am from Colorado, the home of Sined Snowboards. I own a board they produced 2 years ago and wanted to let everyone know what I think. My board is the Mr. Right (user cp too, cheezy I know lol) 158cm. I weigh about 175-180, and I'm about 5'11". This board is very nice for free riding and I definitely put it up in the intermediate to expert category. The board rips it up in the powder, groomers, holds an edge at bumpy high speed without a problem, and is super durable. I've been riding it for 2 seasons now and it still looks almost brand new, granted I've kept it out of the rocks I still manage to get up to the hill about 3-5 days a week so I put a lot of mileage on a board every season. They are not a popular company yet and they are a very real, very rider oriented company which I like. They usually produce less than 10 different boards a year and most/if not all of them are designed behind each of their riders. They also produce new models and sizes each year and their quality is getting even more advanced. I have no affiliation but this is a great up and coming, real, down to earth company that I fully support and reccomend to anyone looking to get a nice high end board that will perform and last. It compares a lot to my M3 discord as far as how it rides but is just a little more stabil at high speeds and the quality is superior. I used Ride bindings on this board and it flies!

http://www.sinedsnowboards.com
They also have myspace page just search for sined snowboards 
Here are some pics of my board.
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j8/buggyboy_2006/Snowboards001.jpg
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j8/buggyboy_2006/sined158top.jpg
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j8/buggyboy_2006/sined158bottom.jpg


----------

